# Doggie smell in wood floors



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone know a good way to get the "dog" smell out of wood floors. Our old hound has been gone almost a year but we can still detect her old doggie smell on humid days and when the house is closed up. Not a urine odor just that sort of wet dog smell. I have tried wood floor cleaner but can't seem to kill it. Any ideas? :shrug: Something non-toxic would be best as we have children around. Thank you!


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Try Murphy's Oil soap.


----------

